# brembo calipers



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

does anyone know if the brake calipers found on the sentra se-r spec v (brembo) are the same as those on the 350s and G's ? and would they fit a maxima ? i know the G35s fit with brackets that can be found online...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

They're *probably* different-- Nissan traditionally uses different caliper mounting points and offsets between FWD and RWD applications, so I would not expect the FWD B15 Spec V to be the same as a RWD Z33.

Given that they really don't brake much better for street use, I would keep your stock 12.6" brakes and just fit more aggressive pads (Axxis Ultimates or Porterfield R4S).


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah after doing some more research i found out that there's alot of crap involved and i would end up paying an insane amount of money for nothing.... my car isn't a race car or something fast enough to require a big brake kit... i was more concerned about the look of those calipers. because they looked like crap. i ended up going to a shop and i got them coated with a high tempeture paint and they look much much better.
thanks for the response.


----------

